# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  nancy 7

## الوسادة

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااي





عينى عليك

عينى عليك انا عينى ليك بحن ليك انا بحن ليك هيمانه يانا 
امانة عليك ريحنى متسبنيش كده
مالى بدوب انا مالى بدوب وانا يادوب كده وانا يادوب
حالا ملاحظه فى لحظه ادوب والحب يعمل كل ده
جرالى ده اللى جرالى ليه هو انت تطلع مين يابيه
شوقك وصلى حصلى ايه وده باينله ده ده اللى اسمه ايه
الحب صياد القلوب ياماما ياماما دوب قلبى دوب 
وبالامارة مش عارفة انام ولا انا عارفة كام ولا انا فاهمة ليه 
عينى عليك انا عينى ليك بحن ليك انا بحن ليك هيمانه يانا امانة عليك 
مالى بدوب انا مالى بدوب وانا يادوب كده وانا يادوب
حالا ملاحظه فى لحظه ادوب والحب يعمل كل ده
شايفه الحياة متزوقه مزاجى حلو مروقه
معقولة من اول لقا حاسة انى عرفاك من سنين 
استنى على مهلك ياعم هو انت ايه معندكش دم
قبل ما تمشى من المكان انا عايزة اقولك كلمتين
عينى عليك انا عينى ليك بحن ليك انا بحن ليك هيمانه يانا 
امانة عليك ريحنى متسبنيش كده
مالى بدوب انا مالى بدوب وانا يادوب كده وانا يادوب
حالا ملاحظه فى لحظه ادوب والحب يعمل كل ده







اوكى

بعد مارتبت ترتيباتى ان انت طلعت من حياتى
اخترت ارجع معاك اهاتى اصلى محرمتش
اه ما انا غاوية اتعب ياناس عيونى علشان الحب صدقونى
ما انا لو حبيت تابت عيونى يعنى ما اجرمتش
مش قولتلى اسكتى هتصرف ادينى سكت
علقتنى سيبتنى فى الهوا وكمان هتلت
شوف كام مرة غلط ياحبيبى وانا فوت
حتى معادنا كان الساعة ستة ستة واهى ستة وتلت
طب عارف يااسمك ايه خلاصه الموضوع
اول ما اول اوكى لازم تقول مسموع

سيبتنى ومشيت سبع ليالى مسالتش يوم رحمت حالى
عندك مشكلتى حلهالى اسبوع ولا همك
قلبك غلطان وانا اللى اجيله والله برافو شد حيله
عارف لو جيت وهتحميله ذنبك على جمبك
مش قولتلى اسكتى هتصرف ادينى سكت
علقتنى سيبتنى فى الهوا وكمان هتلت
شوف كام مرة غلط ياحبيبى وانا فوت
حتى معادنا كان الساعة ستة ستة واهى ستة وتلت
طب عارف يااسمك ايه خلاصه الموضوع
اول ما اول اوكى لازم تقول مسموع




شو واسق بحالو.. شو قلبو قوي


قلبي من جمالو دايب مستوي


كانت قصة اعجاب


صارت حب وعزاب


تاري شيخ الشباب.. حبّو بيكوي كوي




كأنّو بيعرفني وحسّو قلبو شو عندي مين


وأنا إسأل حالي شو خصّو عم يسألني بصفتو مين


فكّرتو مجنون


ما توقّعتو يكون


حبيبي ونصّي التاني إللي رح منّو مجنون




ما انت قصة اعجاب

ما انت حب وعزاب





مين ما عندو

مين اللى ماعندو على قلبه غالى
مين اللى مابدو يسهر ليالى
واللى مابيسهر وبيعشق لشو تايخلق
هيدا مش منا مش منا اللى قلبه خالى
نحنا اللى منا حتى احلامه اعلى وغرامه بالصوت العالى
لما نحنا جينا اختاروا اسامينا اللى سمونا هنى اختاروا
هلأ بيحقلنا نختار اللى بيرفقنا بالعمر الجاى ومشوارو
مين اللى ما عندو عقلبو غالى
الدنيا كلا ألنا اتنين اتنين خلقنا عادنيا كلا حب مشينا
جينا تانغيرها تنطرنا وماننطرها هيدا الشباب اللى فينا
مين اللى ما عندو عقلبو غالى
نحنا اللى منا حتى احلامه اعلى وغرامه بالصوت العالى






ايه اللى جرالى

ايه اللى جرالى ليه كده بسهر ليالى
كان ليا فين انا كل ده ياشغلى بالى
قلبى وديته راح عذابه ده اللى معملتش حسابه
اه ياقلبى من اللى فينا مين هيحس بينا
كنت خايفه من غرامك قلبى دوب ددوب كلامك
ياما قالوا الحب قادر بكلمه علينا

كان القلب راضى بوحدتى وبعيش فى حالى
وبنظره واحده شغلتنى كان بس مالى
قلبى وديته راح عذابه ده اللى معملتش حسابه
اه ياقلبى من اللى فينا مين هيحس بينا
كنت خايفه من غرامك قلبى دوب ددوب كلامك
ياما قالوا الحب قادر بكلمه علينا
ايه اللى جرالى ليه كده بسهر ليالى
كان ليا فين انا كل ده ياشغلى بالى







بالهداوه الهداوه ياحبيبي بالهداوه
اي غلطة بينا تتداوى الا الشك يعمل عداوه
انسى اي حد يتساوى ولا اقارنه بيك بالغلاوه
هوا انت ليه كده مابتعديش
واقفلي عالواحده وشكاك
يابو دم حامي انت ياقفيش
انا لولا بس ان انا عارفاك
بتغير على طول وتبين
لكن من جوه حنين
ولا ايه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لسى في اغاني احلى يا حلوة
بس يسلموو  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

*بعرف بعرف اكييييييييد 

بس انا بحب يكون في اكتر من رد عشان تكتر الصفحات هههههههههههه 
*
 :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):

----------

